# Phyllo Dough Question



## IcyMist (Jun 6, 2005)

Does anyone know about how many sheets of phyllo dough are in one of those boxes from Pepperidge Farm?  

I have 2 different appetizer recipes that I want to test out and one box of phyllo dough.  

One recipe uses 4 sheets -- Chicken Cigars
Second recipe uses 8 sheets -- Spicy Chicken Rolls

I know they sound a lot alike, but am making them at same time to see if one is liked over the other.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 6, 2005)

Not sure about that brand but when we buy a one pound package there are about 20 sheets measuring about 14"x20" each.


----------



## jkath (Jun 6, 2005)

I like the yellow box better than pepperidge farm. I think it may be called "Athens" but I'm not sure. Remember to handle it carefully, and do let it sit out for a bit on your counter before you unroll it so it doesn't split.


----------



## marmalady (Jun 7, 2005)

Not sure - but - I think Pepperidge Farm makes puff pastry, not phyllo?


I'm with Jkath - the Athens phyllo is pretty good!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 7, 2005)

I've never seen Pepperidge Farm phyllo.  We use Athens (or is it Athena) as well.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 7, 2005)

Icy - you can probably get by with one box since you are just testing recipes - if at all possible halve each recipe.  Most times the phyllo dough requires folding or cutting in half.  If your recipes combined use a total of only 12 sheets you will have plenty left over - just wrap it back up making sure no air gets to it and stick back in freezer in box.

While you are working with it just keep a damp papertowl over the stack of them to keep them pliable.  Also, they usually require several hours thawing time.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks all, am not sure (too lazy to go open the freezer and look) what brand I have.    Just got home from work a little while ago and too pooped to pop.    Will be using the phyllo on 2 different type of chicken rolls.  I want to see if either one of them is any good.  One uses ground chicken breast and the other one just uses 2 cups of cooked chicken.  I hope the one with the cooked chicken works would be easier than grinding a bunch of chicken breasts.


----------



## jkath (Jun 7, 2005)

Icy - here's one of my favorite phyllo meals. I originally polsted it in "freezer" fashion, as you could do it this way, but you can also make it and cook it on the same day. Either way, it looks really pretty and is a nice dish for company.




Chicken Breasts in Phyllo - TNT
1½ c cream cheese
1 c. chopped green onion
1/3 c. lemon juice
2 cloves minced garlic
2 tsp dried tarragon
12 chicken breast halves (boneless, skinless)
salt and pepper to taste
1½ c. butter, melted
24 sheets phyllo dough
1/3 c. parmesan cheese (freshly grated)

Cooking day instructions:
Combine first five ingredients to make sauce. Lightly sprinkle chicken breasts with salt & pepper. Place 2 sheets of phyllo on working surface. Quickly brush each sheet w/ melted butter (about 2 tsp). Spread about 1½ T. of sauce on each side of chicken. Place breast in one corner of buttered phyllo sheets. Fold corner over breast, then fold sides over and roll breast up in the sheet to form a package.
Place in an ungreased baking dish. Repeat with remaining chicken breasts and phyllo sheets. Brush packets with remaining butter and sprinkle with parmesan cheese. Freeze by method below:

- Line your baking dish with aluminum foil first and then with a layer of plastic wrap (make sure that both are large enough to cover the bottom, sides and top of the dish). Fill the dish with your prepared meal. Seal the plastic wrap, removing as much air as possible. Then seal the outer aluminum foil layer. With the packaged meal still in the pan, place it in the freezer. Once the item has been flash frozen, slip the meal out of the pan and into a freezer bag.

Serving Day instructions:
Thaw completely before baking. Bake @ 375 degrees for 45-50 minutes, or until golden. Serve immediately.


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 7, 2005)

IcyMist said:
			
		

> Thanks all, am not sure (too lazy to go open the freezer and look) what brand I have.    Just got home from work a little while ago and too pooped to pop.    Will be using the phyllo on 2 different type of chicken rolls.  I want to see if either one of them is any good.  One uses ground chicken breast and the other one just uses 2 cups of cooked chicken.  I hope the one with the cooked chicken works would be easier than grinding a bunch of chicken breasts.



Check the meat counter at a couple good supermarkets.  They usually carry some ground chicken at the counter, or maybe in the 1 lb packages like sausage is packed in.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 7, 2005)

Well, after going to work this morning, running over to the hospital to have lunch with my step-mom, then back to work, then back over to the hospital until visiting hours ended at 8pm ... I mustered up the energy to get off my duff and check the package of fillo/phyllo dough I have in the freezer just for you.

Normally - a 1-lb box of frozen phyllo is going to be 24-28 sheets. I have used a couple or three different brands and they were all 24-28 sheets/lb. 

When you get the energy to go look in your freezer - read the box! If it doesn't list the number of sheet on the front of the box - read the side of the box with the "Nutrition Facts". The box I currently have is "APOLLO" brand, made by Athens Foods. Under the nutrition info it says that a serving is 3 sheets - and there are about 8 servings per box (3x8=24). Over to the left of that it says:Approx 28 - 12" x 17" fillo sheets.

Now, I can get off my tired duff and take the package back to the kitchen and put it back in the freezer ...


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 8, 2005)

TY all for your ideas and help AND Michael forgive me if I am wrong but from reading your post, it sounds a little sarcastic.  I appreciate your looking but you really didn't need to make a special trip to the freezer.  Sooner or later I would have checked it out myself, and I actually did before reading what you wrote.  

As for ground chicken, it gave me an excuse to buy another toy. Have already purchased a nice grinder online.  Hopefully will be here in a week. Use to have one but it was an old clunker that you hand turned.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 10, 2005)

Sorry IcyMist ... sometimes my dry humor comes out a little too dry.


----------



## frankie24 (Oct 8, 2008)

Can someone tell me where I can find Phyllo dough? I have looked at albertsons, wal-mart, and brookshires to no avail. Michael,  I also live in the Ft worth area (weatherford) hopefully you can give me something specific.  Maybe I just need to drive into the city to find a grocer that carries it?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 8, 2008)

Frankie - my old Albertson's (I-30 at Ridgmar/Ridglea exit on the west side of town) used to keep it in the frozen food section next to the frozen breakfast stuff (Egg-Os, waffels, pancakes, etc.) with the frozen bread and pie crusts - second from the bottom shelf. TomThumb and Kroger had it in similar locations - and a friend of mine in Benbrook found it at Brookshires. I haven't noticed it at WalMart - but I really haven't looked for it there. 

If you can't find it - grab a kid stocking the shelves or a manager and ask!

Oh, yeah - there are alternative terms for the same thing:

phyllo = phyllo dough = filo = filo dough = fillo = fillo dough = phyllo pastry leaves = phylo = phylo dough = phylo pastry leaves = filo pastry leaves  = fillo pastry leaves


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 8, 2008)

IcyMist said:


> Does anyone know about how many sheets of phyllo dough are in one of those boxes from Pepperidge Farm?
> 
> I have 2 different appetizer recipes that I want to test out and one box of phyllo dough.
> 
> ...



You'll still have half a box left over.  I don't think Pepperidge farm makes the phyllo dough, however.  That's some greek company, like 'athenos' or something.  They come in similar packages and are usually in the same section of the supermarket.


----------

